# Bought my son a Darton Ranger III



## RNew (Jul 31, 2009)

My 10-year old son is REALLY wanting to get started with archery, so I searched online for reviews and found the Darton to be very well-received by the youth shooters. Here is what I'm hoping to find out:

Are there any accessories (sight, rest, etc) that you all feel fit this bow better? Since it's small, I wasn't sure if a large sight/rest would be too much. 

Kinda stupid question, probably! lol

Rob


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I am not 100% sure, but it looks like it should fit all standard accessories. Do you shoot? If you do, think of everything that you want on your bow, and put it on his. If not, well let us know and we will let you know from there.


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

I think a wisker bizcuit would be the best rest for him. Keeps the arrow on at all times. For the sight....If you dont want to spend alot I would go with a truglo or maybe a cobra.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yes, definatly a whisker biscuit. Gold Tip falcons are also good youth arrows.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

If you haven't gotten him arrows yet, I would prefer that you find him some Easton Axis Juniors because I shoot Easton axis 400's and they are a great arrow, very acurrate and much penetration.


----------

